# membership



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

just bought a membership to take advantage of the shark discount, but i dont no my membership number to recive the discount, does anyone know how to find this out? sorry if ive posted in wrong place but i was unsure where to post


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You will have received your membership No. in Email after you paid. 
Hoggy.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You will have received your membership No. in Email after you paid.
> Hoggy.


i only recived a order number, no membership number [smiley=bomb.gif] im not very good at these forum things, but i selected web membership and payed 15 quid and got a welcome to the ttoc online shop email and a order confirmation email and a paypal confirmed payment email, none of them have a membership number though


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just replied to you via email.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

thanks nick 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I could furnish a suitable comment but I'll resist.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

Ok.....


----------

